# How do I get my doctor to give me a scrip for Vicodin?



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Yeah, I know how weird that sounds. LOL

Here's the thing: in recent years, I have been plagued by menstrual cramps. They are severe ... to the point where it is very difficult to function. Beyond the pain, there is the sort of mental fog that goes with it. It's as if my brain is a computer and all the CPU is being used up to run an app called "PAIN." I find working and even driving difficult because I can't concentrate. Massive quantities of ibuprofen are the only thing that helps, and even they don't work sometimes. 

This month, out of desperation, I asked my husband if he still had any pain medication left over from a surgical procedure a couple years back? We have to go to our neighbor's 65th anniversary party ... all our friends will be there, we've been looking forward to it and I didn't want to be a pain-wracked zombie. 

He had some Vicodin ... I took 1/2 of a 500 mg tablet. The effect was remarkable. Within a half-hour, the pain was GONE. Not just "less" (as with Motrin) ... GONE! I can't even tell I have a uterus. :hysterical:

I want more of this stuff for next month! But how do I get my doctor to give it to me? I don't have a close relationship with my PCP. In the three years I've been assigned to her, I've seen her only once, for some antibiotics. But I need to go in soon for another minor problem, so I figured I might as well bring this up while I'm there. But I'm a little worried she'll think I'm some sort of junkie scammer. I'm just paranoid enough to be concerned that something negative will be put in my medical record. Should I be worried? Should I even talk to her about it?


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Talk to her and explain the pain and that motrin doesn't help. Ask what she would recommend to help.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Good luck...Im in a similar situation...hurt my back at work, mom gave me one of her muscle relaxers...ahh no pain, was able to sleep and felt 100X better the next day. Id love to have a bottle of these on hand for an emergency like that, but never never never go to the dr because I hate going (I could have filed for workmans comp, but Its more of a hassel than a strained muscle is worth)


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

Willow_girl when I try something that works for me, I let my Dr know and he is more than happy to give it to me. I told a Dr., Astalyn worked for a cousin and we have the same symptoms and he gave it to me. Or you could just come out and tell him just like you did us. Tell him you only need enough to get you thru that time each month. He may accomodate you.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

If you talk to your doctor about it, and mention that Motrin doesn't help, they shouldn't have a problem prescribing it for you. I did that when my menstrual cramps were severe like yours, and my doctor wrote it for me, no problem.

I've since had a hysterectomy, and no more cramps! Hooray!


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

jamala said:


> Talk to her and explain the pain and that motrin doesn't help. Ask what she would recommend to help.


You may have to "work up" to Vicodin.

How about on-line? There are places that don't need a script - Maybe Nevada knows...PM him if he doesn't post here.


----------



## Canning Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

If your cramps are that bad, why not have endometrial ablation and be done with periods for good? If you're done having children, I highly recommend it. I was having long, irregular periods and had the ablation done a year and a half ago. Since then, I have had no period, no cramps, nothing! It is awesome!!


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Canning Girl said:


> If your cramps are that bad, why not have endometrial ablation and be done with periods for good? If you're done having children, I highly recommend it. I was having long, irregular periods and had the ablation done a year and a half ago. Since then, I have had no period, no cramps, nothing! It is awesome!!


Really? My dr recommended that for me too, but I was afraid.
Does it make it so you cannot have children any more either? I get anemic every month from mine


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

Have you tried seeing a chiropractor for the menstrual pain? I used to be on prescription pain relievers AND carry an ounce-sized bottle of vodka in my purse - the combo was the only thing that made me functional when cramps would hit. But a chiropractic adjustment solved the problem forever! Not saying 'that time' is without notice, but really almost pain free.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Doctors can be very wary when a patient starts requesting the "hard" drugs. I think the suggestion to ask your doctor for his/her recommendation is a good one.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

It's worth a shot. Actually, my PCP started WITH Vicodin and I worked DOWN from there; she trusted my wife (a nurse of 10 years) when she said "The man has an unreal tolerance for pain and for medications...the normal stuff has no effect on him."

She asked me for an example, and I told her "Well, I drove here on darvocet and valium."

She didn't believe me that I was still functioning that well...so she did the dollar-bill test (where they hold it between your fingers).

I caught it right on top of George Washington's head.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Have you tried 4 ibuprofin yet? 4 is the maximum dose, though 2 are taken for ordinary pain.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2011)

half of 500 mg probably would knock out pain, since the usual dose is 5-10 mg. I only get 5mg for abscessed teeth.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I use to live on codeine (Canada) and other prescription medicines. I have the worst cramps going. I had horrible side effects from most of the drugs I had to take.

I use Aleve now. The key is to take it at the slightest sign of pain and than keep taking it regularly. You can't wait until the pain starts again you have to be ahead of it.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

It can't hurt to ask, different doc's have different attitudes about narcotics. Agree that asking her what she recommends is a good start, and maybe asking for a very limited supply may also help.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

_Vicodin is perscribed for mild to severe pain often after a surgery, but sometimes for long-term use. Vicodin is produced by Knoll Labratories and comes in three varieties. Vicodin (5 mg hydrocodone, 500 mg acetaminophen), Vicodin ES (7.5/750), Vicodin HP (10/660). There is also many generic variants of Vicodin._


----------



## Arrow (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm in the same boat painwise, and have been rationing my bottle of vicodin/acetaminophen left over from my hand surgery last year...same thing, nothing works (pill wise) but vicodin


I have another suggestion tho, have you tried topical stuff? Icyhot on your back and stomach works REALLY well. I use that if im at home, otherwise you have to explain to people why you smell like a peppermint candycane...I'd try it


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

I've been in health care for a long time and do some work with chronic pain patients. I just want to say that warning bells go off when patients request specific meds by name, especially narcotics. 
I would do what some others here suggest; explain to the doc that cramping is severe and that the usual meds are not helpful. I'd even say that I took a vicodin and that it worked very well, rather than ask for it outright, least he or she labels you as drug seeker.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

SueMc said:


> I've been in health care for a long time and do some work with chronic pain patients. I just want to say that warning bells go off when patients request specific meds by name, especially narcotics.


When I'm faced with that, I've actually done exactly what you suggest; the other thing I'll do is tell them not what I want, but what I know does *NOT* work.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> If your cramps are that bad, why not have endometrial ablation and be done with periods for good? If you're done having children, I highly recommend it. I was having long, irregular periods and had the ablation done a year and a half ago. Since then, I have had no period, no cramps, nothing! It is awesome!!


I was done having kids the day I was born! ound: So that's no issue.  But it seems like overkill to go through a surgical procedure when Mother Nature will take care of the problem for me in 5-10 years! (I'm 44.) Of course, I don't know what's involved ... if it could be done on an outpatient basis, and I could go back to work the next day, heck, sign me up! 

It's funny because for 25 years, I had NO problems whatsoever ... in fact, I looked a bit askance when other women complained about their monthlies. I figured they were just whiners! I wish I could call up my former secretaries now, and tell them I'm sorry if I groused a bit about them calling off from time to time. I UNDERSTAND NOW!! ound:



> I've been in health care for a long time and do some work with chronic pain patients. I just want to say that warning bells go off when patients request specific meds by name, especially narcotics.
> I would do what some others here suggest; explain to the doc that cramping is severe and that the usual meds are not helpful. I'd even say that I took a vicodin and that it worked very well, rather than ask for it outright, least he or she labels you as drug seeker.


I think this is what I'll do. 
I can't blame doctors for being suspicious, although sheesh ... looking at my medical history shouldn't raise any red flags ... I don't take ANYTHING! And hardly ever go in. So ... :shrug:

I've taken up to 3 Motrin at a time. My husband mentioned prescription-strength is 4, but I really hesitate to take that much. Aleve doesn't help the cramps at all, although it's what I usually take for my everyday aches and pains (but not more than once or twice a week ... I worry about taking too much or too often). 

Heating pads and Biofreeze (similar to icyhot, I think) help, but not enough to be anything more than marginally functional. I'm self-employed -- I don't have paid sick days and I can't reschedule clients (because my calendar is full; I'd have no place to put them!). I have to go to work! 

I'm not sure about the dose ... I did ask my husband what it was because I was worried in case I had some sort of bad reaction, and had to go the E.R. ... felt it might be important to know exactly what I had taken, LOL. He said they were "500" ... I assumed milligrams ... but it's possible he misread the bottle or something. 

Anyway, thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

I know how you can get rid of your period for at least 9 months....


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

AAAAAARRRGHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

No thanks, I'll just live with the pain ... :teehee:


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

Vicoden is very addictive and you do not want to take it unless absolutely nessiscary. 

There are natural things you can do that will fix the cause of the cramps rather than masking the symtoms.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I don't "get" the whole addiction thing because they didn't change the way I felt at all, other than to eliminate the pain. It wasn't like I got buzzed, or any sort of 'pleasant' feeling ... and that's GOOD ... I have no desire to be in any kind of altered state! So I can't imagine taking the stuff for any reason other than to get rid of pain ... and I can't believe taking it for 2 or 3 days a month would elicit some sort of physical addiction to the drug. :shrug:

I certainly wouldn't want to become addicted, or to take anything that's going to make me dopey or sleepy or otherwise not at the top of my game. That would kind of defeat the purpose!

And, what are these natural things of which you speak?


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

Menstrual cramps are caused by prostaglandins, molecular compounds released when your old uterine lining starts breaking down. Prostaglandins cause your uterus to contract. Researchers have found that in comparing women who experience cramps to those who don't, there is a direct correlation between elevated levels of prostaglandins and crippling pain. 

I would start by eleminating grains and sugar from my diet, taking borrage oil, flax seeds, b vitamins, and make sure to get plenty og exercise. If you want to really start feeling awesome quickly. Go on a a raw diet for at least month. Maybe 2, you will notice a huge difference in the way you feel.

I have 3 people clsoe to me who were addicted to vicoden and it was horrible for them and their family.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

wonder if you dont have endreometreosis--i had that and it sucked to get my periods,,great thing about menopause it all went away. i have had friends get meds from doctors for cramps ect but i dont think it was pain killers but am not positive--thought they were muscle relaxers.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

That is interesting! One of the ladies I clean for is really into CAM, and keeps giving me bottles of flax seed oil because she insists I need to take it. I can't bear to hurt her feelings, so I have, like, 6 bottles in the freezer or somewhere around here ... maybe I will give that a shot. 

The prostaglandin connection also makes a lot of sense, because I know my hormones are whacked and always have been! I'm 44 and have never had a period 2 months in a row IIRC ... generally my cycles go anywhere from 45 days to 4 months! My mother once told me that she was the same way up until she had me, then things straightened out and she was "normal" until menopause. I was, like, "Umm, no thanks -- I'll just deal with surprise visits from Aunt Flo!" :teehee:


----------



## Canning Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Shygirl and Willow:

Endometrial ablation is an outpatient procedure. The actual procedure took only 2 minutes. I did mine without any pain meds (stupid), but they recommended a percoset beforehand. Basically, they use a laser to burn off the uterine lining so that it doesn't grow back any more. No lining = no periods! Some women do continue to have a very light, one day period afterward. You do have to be sure that you are done having children, but they also recommend another form of birth control (my tubes were already tied) because of the slight risk of ectopic pregnancy.

Overall, I am VERY glad I had it done.


----------



## country4me (Apr 10, 2008)

Willow girl - boy do I feel your pain! Sounds like we have a lot in common. I am 44 & have so much pain I cannot work/function. "Luckily" the pain only lasts 2 days. But in those 2 days I have to take 6 (yes that was 6) ibuprofen every 4 hours. After about 3 1/2 hrs I start hurting. I know that is WAY to much - but thats what I have to do. Dr has "tried" endometrial ablation twice-once in her office & once while knocked out in the hospital. Neither worked....

Will be watching this thread closely.....


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

Mirena IUD cured my horrible cramps. We couldn't have kids anyway so the IUD isn't serving any purpose of protection, but it works fabulously to keep away the cramps! My cycles are so light I don't can't even tell when I'm having it most of the time.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I have an IUD already, although it's not a Mirena ... I've always used the copper (non-hormone) kind because I am kinda leery about the artificial hormone thing. 

The ablation procedure sounds interesting! Will have to discuss that with my doc, or more likely get a referral to an OB/GYN. Thanks!


----------



## FarmerRob (May 25, 2009)

Wolf mom said:


> You may have to "work up" to Vicodin.
> 
> How about on-line? There are places that don't need a script - Maybe Nevada knows...PM him if he doesn't post here.


Ordering online can be a risky deal. Where were they made, are they counterfits and harmless but useless, or are they phony and harmful?


----------



## snowshoehair (Jul 3, 2008)

willow_girl said:


> The ablation procedure sounds interesting! Will have to discuss that with my doc, or more likely get a referral to an OB/GYN. Thanks!


Glad to hear you will be discussing thing with your Doc. It concerns me that you went from having uneventful periods to miserable, painful ones...what happened to change that? 

I always had crampy periods but they got worse when I got older. They got more and more painful, then started to bleed slightly for months which turned to a hemorrhage when I actually had my period. Totally drained the life from me. I had my uterus removed at age 32 due to fibroids...one of which had gotten so big that it cut off it's own blood supply and become necrotic. The pathologist was the one that found that and it explains the slight temp I had when I checked in for the surgery. Would only have gotten worse....


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

nonsteroidals like motrin and aleve are best for periods. Tylenol rarely works. Aspirin ought to but doesn't. Rx strength for motrin is 800 mg three times daily; and works better for periods if started a few days before hand if you are predictable. If not start ASAP don't wait for pain/ bad pain.

There are other nonsteroidals but think all Rx- some might work better for you than motrin. Muscle relaxors might help but I'm not sure. Opiates like vicodin are not commonly used for periods but presumably would work. If you were my patient I'd probably offer you other nonsteroidals and codeine before I'd consider Rxing vicodin. If you came in and told me you used someone else's vicodin I'd point out you had both broken the law and that you could not do such a thing with any opiates I prescribed you or I'd have to stop prescribing to you.

Very good treatment is OCPs but not safe if you smoke or get migraines.

Another alternative med is guaifenesin. I did research on it and sadly didn't enroll enough subjects to prove it works but there was a trend. IF guaifenesin could be made profitable and copyrighted the research would be there. We used 600 mg 2 twice a day 2 days before menses until after worst pain. No reason not to use it with motrin


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Thanks Jenn; it is helpful to hear from a doctor. 

I'm not really hung up on the Vicodin; anything they'd give me that WORKS is OK by me! Ideally something I don't have to take too much of (I'm a little paranoid :teehee: ) and I don't want anything that's going to make me dopey, sleepy or goofy (or otherwise one of the Seven Dwarfs, LOL).

Guaifenesin is the generic for Mucinex, right? Hmm, that's interesting ... will have to give that a shot!



> It concerns me that you went from having uneventful periods to miserable, painful ones...what happened to change that?


Heck if I know! I assumed it had something to do with getting older ... the dreaded menopause lurking on the horizon!!!


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

Wolf mom said:


> You may have to "work up" to Vicodin.
> 
> How about on-line? There are places that don't need a script - Maybe Nevada knows...PM him if he doesn't post here.


NO! NO! NO!!!!!!! DO NOT order your drugs from one of those places. It is illegal, and it's not uncommon for them to send out tablets with no active ingredient, or even worse, contaminants, most commonly Viagra.

Signed, thesedays, R.Ph.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

NamasteMama said:


> Vicoden is very addictive and you do not want to take it unless absolutely nessiscary.
> 
> There are natural things you can do that will fix the cause of the cramps rather than masking the symtoms.


Using a few tablets once a month is NOT going to lead to addiction.

p.s. I read the whole thread. That IUD might be the problem; see your doctor!


----------



## dbarjacres (Feb 2, 2004)

Good luck getting any meds like that. I have had prescription muscle relaxers and tylenol with codene for that for the past 5 years. Last July I shattered my right tib/fib and have a rod and pins. I had a vicodin script for that, which worked EXCELLENT for my back pain, which is worse now due to not being as mobile and lying down more to get my leg up. My last refill for the vicodin was 45 pills filled about x-mas time. I used my last one of that bottle around the middle of April. My orthopaedic surgeon will not refill my script nor will my normal doctor (who will not even renew the back pain meds - I haven't used those since before my accident). They tell me to take advil. I take 4 advil 3 times a day and it barely takes the edge off.


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

Go to the doctor and get that IUD out and a good exam. If you don't want to go alone and don't want to drag DH with you I will go.


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

willow_girl said:


> I have an IUD already, although it's not a Mirena ... I've always used the copper (non-hormone) kind because I am kinda leery about the artificial hormone thing.
> 
> The ablation procedure sounds interesting! Will have to discuss that with my doc, or more likely get a referral to an OB/GYN. Thanks!


Ohh get your IUD checked. My sister ended up with horrid cramps when hers perforated her uterus!


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

Jenn said:


> Aspirin ought to but doesn't.


It works for me! I use it for migraines too. :thumb:


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Jenn,
I'm curious to know what you would prescribe to someone who is allergic to aspirin and related NSAIDS and who cannot tolerate codeine due to major stomach upset.


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

I was just gonna ask her if she had an IUD. Mine caused me to have doubleling over terrible cramps. I had to have it removed. Best thing i ever did.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I don't think it's the IUD; I had it for years before I started having problems. 

Actually, I've had the same IUD since 1994 ... but that's another story! ound:


----------



## empofuniv (Oct 14, 2005)

Hmmmm...sounds very much what I had years ago...I'm 62 now and no longer have that situation.

My dr called it the Fearsome Fourties and said it is pretty common to start happening to women in their mid-late 40s. Also couldn't concentrate then, not even enough to make a decision!

I'd had tubes tied for years, started perimenopause at 48. Had never ever taken off work for that reason, but man oh man, sure started thinking about it when these painful times started. Best thing I found was to drink very strong black regular coffee - we usually drank decaf - and take 2 Midol.

For me the caffeine really seemed to enhance the painkilling effect.

ETA: For me the the trade-off of less pain using caffeine a couple days a month was definately worth it!


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

as an lpn, i was going to say 2 things already said, the iud can be the problem, no matter how long you have had it without issues, and also, if you can start taking ibuprofin bf the cramps start, and on a regular basis, 800 mg every 6 hours, for the first few days it may help tremendously, but also exercise even through the pain!! it does help and lots of water!!


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

willow_girl said:


> I don't think it's the IUD; I had it for years before I started having problems.
> 
> Actually, I've had the same IUD since 1994 ... but that's another story! ound:


It doesnt matter how long you have had it, it could perforate your uterus at any time. My guess would be some problem with the IUD as well


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Shygal said:


> It doesnt matter how long you have had it, it could perforate your uterus at any time. My guess would be some problem with the IUD as well


This would be my guess too Willow. The same copper IUD for 17 years, and now you're having severe pain just since you got married again, I'm thinking the IUD may be perforating your uterus or maybe you have cysts now. They aren't designed to be left in that long and your uterus will have changed around it over the past 17 years.

I had a Copper-T IUD back in my early 20's, had it for about 4 years I guess, it was okay for the first year but as time went by my cramping and flow got worse and worse until it was unbearable. I had to have a laparoscopy for another reason and we discovered at the same time that the IUD had caused adhesions and endometrial cysts to grow around it and one of the cysts had ruptured. That Copper-T caused more long term problems for me than an alternative BC method would have done. It was removed and I got my tubes tied after that, should have done that right at the beginning instead, but the damage was already done and 5 years later I had to have a hysterectomy.

.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Yikes! That really stinks, Naturelover! 

When I got this IUD, I found that my good OB/GYN up in the Soo had DIED (how dare he???), but they had started doing them in the U.S. again, so I went to someone local who was supposed to be an EXPERT (taught other docs, etc.) and the pain was so intense that I thought I was gonna DIE. I still remember that pain 17 years later, LOL. 

I couldn't believe it -- I hadn't felt a thing during the previous insertions. WTH?!

At the time, the doc said it was good for 6 years, but that many patients were keeping them for 8 without problems. Therefore, when the time rolled around, I felt I could probably stretch it out to 10 ... 12 ... etc. I tend to be a bit of a procrastinator! 

But I suppose I'd better go in and get it checked out. Oy ...


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Shygal said:


> It doesnt matter how long you have had it, it could perforate your uterus at any time. My guess would be some problem with the IUD as well


My mother in law had an IUD since the 1980's, and she went to have it taken out after menopause... and they couldn't find it. It was several years later that she started having abdominal pain, and they found the IUD had traveled through her uterus and was lodged near a major organ... can't remember which one... (spleen?) Anyway, it was lucky that they found it in time or it could have killed her. Get that IUD checked out!!


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

the lining of the uterus gets thinner as we age too, where it may not have perforated before , while younger, it could have done so now, or traveled where it shouldnt, etc


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

I could not use the IUD when I tried it. I cramped and bled for weeks and they had to remove it. My oldest DD started having cramps and all just like you are having and went to her Ob-Gyn and they found out she has cysts. She is supposed to have surgery next month but she is terrified of surgery and has already postponed it once before. She is 42 and this started about a year ago. Good luck.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

As someone with Endometriosis and PCOS (polycystic ovarian syndrome) and other girlie issues, I definitely feel your pain. Believe it or not, there is a non-narcotic that completely takes away the pain but doesn't make me loopy- celebrex 200mg. It's a sulpha based drug and as such I'm allergic so it still the narcotics for me. Tried celebrex and LOVED the lack of pain (but hated the allergic reaction). No loopiness at all! I highly suggest talking to your doctor about trying the celebrex. You only take it when the pain gets too much. 

Naproxin is my best friend though. Naproxin works alot better than ibuprofen, but is hard on your stomach so definitely take with a full glass of milk or a meal. 

I used to be a D&A caseworker, it's amazing how many great people get hooked on their pain meds, and how fast it happens. I used to refuse the narcotics and still try to avoid taking them as much as possible and will deal with the pain but after DH started dragging me to the ER (talk about PAIN- fetal position and crying plus an hour carride on rough roads) I finally gave in and started taking the narcotics when needed. If the celebrex works for you, it will make your life so much better!!


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Mrs Whodinit here

I found that taking Vitamin D3 in amounts of around 6,000 iu made that time of the month pain/ cramp free and lighter flow.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

whodunit said:


> Mrs Whodinit here
> 
> I found that taking Vitamin D3 in amounts of around 6,000 iu made that time of the month pain/ cramp free and lighter flow.


Interestingly- most people are deficient in D3. I take it daily with the megadose once a week. Doesn't seem to affect my cramps/pain/flow but that may just be because of my issues. Definitely agree with trying it as even if you test in the "normal" range for D3, you're deficient since most people in the US are deficient (my doctor told me this). Definitely helps keep me from Dizzy/fainting spells/lethargy/etc.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I think they took Celebrex off the market, didn't they? Wasn't it causing heart attacks?


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

willow_girl said:


> I've taken up to 3 Motrin at a time. My husband mentioned prescription-strength is 4, but I really hesitate to take that much.
> 
> Heating pads and Biofreeze (similar to icyhot, I think) help, but not enough to be anything more than marginally functional. IHe said they were "500" ... I assumed milligrams ... but it's possible he misread the bottle or something.


You might call the doc's office and tell them you're having severe abdominal pain with your period. Ask them if it'd be OK to try 800 mg of Motrin as you've already tried 600 mg and it didn't touch the pain.

IMO Biofreeze is so much better than Icyhot. Walmart has a version of it but it certainly didn't work as well as the real stuff when I tried it. The real stuff was less expensive through my PT than the fake Walmart stuff. 

If the raised amount of Motrin doesn't work I'd go in and tell the doc what doesn't work. You also might admit that you tried 1/2 DH's Vicodin but that'd depend on your relationship with your doc. I told our doc I'd given DD 1/2 vicodin when she had severe migraine and muscle pain because her leg muscles are so tight. He then wrote a script for 1/2 Vicodin. We rarely ask for a refill so he knows we're not abusing it.

Look at the bottle of Vicodin. I'd bet that it says 5/500. The 500 refers to the 500 mg of tylenol. Do not use additional tylenol when you're taking Vicodin.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

A friend of mine's mother had an IUD and did not get it checked. She ended up with cervical cancer and died in her late 40's. My friend thought the IUD contributed to that but I am not sure if that is possible. But if it has been in there that long, get it checked!


----------



## FoxyWench (Jan 22, 2010)

another IUD horror story here...
my frined had an iud for 4 years, on yr 5 she started getting horrible cramping whent to the or and it turned out the iud had perforated, they told her that it can happne, happens frequenty (especially witht he copper ones) and that it can happen at any point during the life of the IUD.

i have pcos and endometriosis...i also had a partial hysterectomy at ony 14...i had the opposite problme in terms of timing, id bleed for almost 3 weeks straight stop for 3-5 days and start again. the pain was so intense i was on a morphine pump most of the time,..
we finally decided when i was 15 to go the hormonal route i started on the pill, it did nothing, it didnt even help reguate me, tried a few brands, and nothing, and talked about the patch but im incredibly allergic to many adhesives and ende dup with chemical burns within the first week...
at 16 we whent with the deppo shot and ive never looked back, been on it for 10 years now...
i have no desire or plans for kids so my gyn's only concern is bone density so i am required to have a bone density test once a year to make sure its not causeing any issues...
i did have troube loosing weight on it (i will say no birth control CAUSES you to gain weight only canories do that, but it will make it harder to loose) but i stopped having periods after 6 months and unless im super stressed no more bleeding and most of al no more pain.

my dr talked to me about the IUD, and after the number of horror stories ive seen, and im at higher risk for perforation, i said no way, especially since the deppo is working for me and my bone density is actually better than normal for a girl fo my age...
we have talked about the abation and if ive not changed my mind about having kids by the age of 35 i will be getting it done.

currently i have no desire for kids, but im also only 26 and things could still change, but at 35 the risks of issues begin to increase so thats my "cut off"

untill then deppo is my frined.

personaly if i were you the first thing id be doing is gettng that iud checked NOW...especially the pain seems to have come from nowehere.
and i would also tell the dr that ibuprofen and motrin isnt working...you need something stronger for the pain if they cant find a reason for it.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I don't think your Dr would be doing you any favors by giving you a Rx without a checkup. You are way past due for a checkup and the IUD needs to be checked/come out. There are many things that could be wrong, including nothing new but a check up could save your life. I have seen a baby born with an IUD in its' hand, as your hormones change it might not be the best choice for birth control either. Go in for a check.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

If you feel you need it it should be simple. Tell your doc about your pain and the different things you have already tried for it (leave out the fact you took some one else meds) and ask him if he would be willing to write you a script for just a FEW pills per month. That way he's not going to worry about you getting hooked or selling them.

My new doc didn't want to write me a big script for some serious pain meds for my stress induced gastritis until I explained I only wanted to keep 5 on hand.


----------



## snowshoehair (Jul 3, 2008)

willow_girl said:


> I think they took Celebrex off the market, didn't they? Wasn't it causing heart attacks?


Vioxx was the one taken off the market for causing heart attacks; however, at that time, many docs stopped prescribing anything similar, such as Celebrex and Bextra, until more studies were done.


----------



## sarhound (Mar 11, 2008)

willow_girl said:


> I think they took Celebrex off the market, didn't they? Wasn't it causing heart attacks?


I've been on Celebrex off and on for years; yes, it went off the market for awhile, but it's back again. Long term use can lead to heart attacks and stroke; also have the same problems about GI bleeding (take with food.)

Celebrex controls my joint pain (from multiple horseback accidents) quite well. I'm willing to take my chances with a heart attack from it, since I have to walk a lot thru the day (just like the saying "no foot, no horse," it also applies as "no foot, no nurse.") Mobility is a high priority for me. 

Talk to your doc to see if a trial of Celebrex could be arranged. You might find it helpful.


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

farmergirl said:


> Jenn,
> I'm curious to know what you would prescribe to someone who is allergic to aspirin and related NSAIDS and who cannot tolerate codeine due to major stomach upset.


tylenol! tramadol is another option if opiates seem inappropriate. And otehr stuff like gmb mentions in this or other thread deopending on nature/type pain


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

wg I missed that you have an IUD. Definitely consider it is causing pain of this nature. But perimenopause can do it without an IUD- my cramps are worse except when nonovulatory- COME ON, MENOPAUSE! MAMA NEEDS NEW SHOES!

When I was 14 I was reading about IUDs on the bus home from the East Liberty Free Clinic. I got nauseated reading about the side effects/ risks of IUDs and have never been able to consider one, though now a Mirena would be a great choice for me (and maybe you also).


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> COME ON, MENOPAUSE! MAMA NEEDS NEW SHOES!


Hoo boy, I can SO relate! :hysterical:

I got my first IUD at 16 and have had one ever since, except for a few months when I was 20 and doctors had stopped doing them in the U.S. because of the Dalkon Shield incident. That's when I found I could go over the border and get one for a fraction of the cost, yippee! 

I've never had any problems, other than the temporary pain with the last insertion. 

Have always had the copper (non-hormonal) kind.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Jenn said:


> tylenol! tramadol is another option if opiates seem inappropriate. And otehr stuff like gmb mentions in this or other thread deopending on nature/type pain


In my experience, tylenol does nothing for muscular pain. And it tears up my stomach if I take it more than once or twice a day. After having a bought of relentless dry heaves after taking tylenol every 6 hours for a day and a half, I steer clear of it most of the time.
The vicodin does have some acetaminophen in it, but I take so little vicodin (as in just 4 or 5 tabs per month) that it doesn't seem to bother me.

The menstrual pain I get makes me want to curl up and die. It is very disabling for about 48 hours. The vicodin allows me to continue functioning enough to go to work and get stuff done around the house. Without it, I literally vomit from the pain. 

Been this way for more than 20 years. Ruled out endometriosis early on. Just my lot in life I guess :Bawling:


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2011)

As to the OP, bust 5 or 6 fingers up real good with a hammer, I bet he'll give you some pain pills then!!


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

farmergirl said:


> In my experience, tylenol does nothing for muscular pain. And it tears up my stomach if I take it more than once or twice a day. After having a bought of relentless dry heaves after taking tylenol every 6 hours for a day and a half, I steer clear of it most of the time.
> The vicodin does have some acetaminophen in it, but I take so little vicodin (as in just 4 or 5 tabs per month) that it doesn't seem to bother me.
> 
> The menstrual pain I get makes me want to curl up and die. It is very disabling for about 48 hours. The vicodin allows me to continue functioning enough to go to work and get stuff done around the house. Without it, I literally vomit from the pain.
> ...


Have you been checked out for PCOS and other stuff? I've been begging doctors for a hysterectomy since I was 13.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

laughaha said:


> Have you been checked out for PCOS and other stuff? I've been begging doctors for a hysterectomy since I was 13.


I did have an exploratory laparoscopy in my late teens, which yielded no conclusive diagnosis. Aside from a shorter ligament on one side of my uterus, everything looked normal.
I've been having mid-cycle cramping for the last couple of months. Had a normal pap and exam last fall, but I guess I need to see the OB/GYN again just to be sure.
I'm actually wondering if it's peri-menopausal symptoms.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

farmergirl said:


> I did have an exploratory laparoscopy in my late teens, which yielded no conclusive diagnosis. Aside from a shorter ligament on one side of my uterus, everything looked normal.
> I've been having mid-cycle cramping for the last couple of months. Had a normal pap and exam last fall, but I guess I need to see the OB/GYN again just to be sure.
> I'm actually wondering if it's peri-menopausal symptoms.


It is possible.......


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

willow_girl said:


> I have an IUD already, although it's not a Mirena ... I've always used the copper (non-hormone) kind because I am kinda leery about the artificial hormone thing.
> 
> The ablation procedure sounds interesting! Will have to discuss that with my doc, or more likely get a referral to an OB/GYN. Thanks!


I was told the natural non hormone IUD can cause terrible pain and heavier periods compared to the Mirena that does the opposite.

Oops just realized how old this thread was...


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

I used to have really bad cramps til I had my chiro do some adjustments AND switched to a cup instead of other commercial products.. I have a really high pain tolerance as well and most meds just make me feel weird and do nothing for pain(I literally performed minor surgery on my foot once at my mums and freaked her out that I was cutting my foot open to remove a 4 inch chuck of wood(not a splinter) the worst part was soaking it in Detol(a british brand of antiseptic) I would write down the list of products tried an drejected and see if the DR can comeup with something that will help.I have to be at th eend fo my rope before I use a DR or take meds....


----------



## Freya (Dec 3, 2005)

willow_girl said:


> I don't think it's the IUD; I had it for years before I started having problems.
> 
> Actually, I've had the same IUD since 1994 ... but that's another story! ound:



Ok I know this thread is two+ years old, but since it was bumped people will post anyway. 


All the docs I have talked have said that the Mirena (hormonal) IUD needs to be replaced at* 5* years and the copper IUD needs to be replaced at *10* years.


Having the same one in for 20 years (if you still have it) might be a really bad plan. The IUD's have changed a bit since then.


Also this isn't a PCP type visit... this is a Gyno visit so they can make sure nothing is wrong inside (perferation/cysts/PCOS/Endo/Cancer/Fibroids/STD's - STI's/etc...). They should at minimum do an ultrasound and blood work (and Pap if you haven't had one in the last year.. make sure to ASK for the hpv test on it!).

If it is causing a complete disruption to your everyday life then you OWE it to yourself to make dang sure it's not something BAD first!!! 



OP... I hope you found your answers and some relief! :grouphug:

Curiosity is killing me know! ound:


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Funny to see this old thread pop up again!

I did have my IUD removed in hopes it would do something for the cramps ... it didn't. The gynecologist didn't find anything alarming and the Pap test came back fine (I was sweating bullet 'cause it had been 18 years since I'd had one!). Neither she nor my PCP seemed to think any additional tests were in order, so ... ?

I got a new IUD last winter ... the doc said I just as well could have kept the old one. Blarghh! She said the one I have now will last into menopause and beyond ... no need to ever have it removed unless I want to. (It's a Paraguard, non-hormonal one.) 

The good news is that my PCP has been really good about doling out the Vicodin! I only take it about 4 days a month, and then only when I need it, so a scrip lasts forever. When I need a renewal, I just call the office, and he has his staff phone it in.


----------



## Freya (Dec 3, 2005)

Glad to hear you are ok and the doc is working with you! :happy2:


If you have any gut feeling AT ALL that ANYTHING else could be wrong... find a different doc and get a 2nd opinion!


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Well, I have no health insurance at the moment, so that won't be happening!

I'd be very leery of having anything diagnosed right now, because when I shopped around for insurance recently, all of the companies refused to cover any preexisting condition for the first year. 

So I am staying far away from doctors until I have insurance again! :teehee:

Unfortunately I _did _break a finger a couple of months ago, but I splinted it for awhile and it seems to have healed just fine. :shrug:


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I keep vikes and flexiral in my purse at all times.
It's like an American Express.
I don't leave home without them.
If my back or knee blows out........I want to take the edge off that pain ASAP!!!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I have never heard of a doctor giving vicodin for menstrual pain. Usually they use NSAIDs followed by hormones for severe cramping. 
Having the same IUD since 94-- almost 20yrs, is dangerous.


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

I was just wondering Willow Girl if when you had your IUD removed did you feel the same cramping while they were removing it? I had a copper 7 one and when they removed it, I about jumped off the table in pain..the cramping was unbelievable.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> I have never heard of a doctor giving vicodin for menstrual pain. Usually they use NSAIDs followed by hormones for severe cramping.
> Having the same IUD since 94-- almost 20yrs, is dangerous.


Not according to the doctor. And she said I can leave the new one in for the rest of my life ...no need to ever have it taken out unless I want to. :shrug:



> I was just wondering Willow Girl if when you had your IUD removed did you feel the same cramping while they were removing it? I had a copper 7 one and when they removed it, I about jumped off the table in pain..the cramping was unbelievable.


Oh yeah, it hurts alright! The insertion is no piece o' cake either. I actually had to go through the whole rigamarole twice, as the first clinician was unsuccessful. She said, "I'm sorry, but your cervix is like a brick wall today." I cracked up -- told her I inseminate cows for a living, so I knew EXACTLY what she meant! ound:

She referred me to a another doctor who was able to do a numbing and dilation if necessary, but by then, I was in a different part of my cycle, and she was able to get the job done without any complications. It still hurt like heck, though!! :help:

But a couple minutes of pain, for years of hassle-free, hormone-free birth control, was certainly worth it IMO!


----------



## bridget (May 10, 2002)

When I had my total thyroidectomy a couple years ago I was in some much pain the first 8 hours - even with pain injections that I begged the nurse for more before it was time. She couldn't give me any but she did piggyback some Tramadol and I was finally able to sleep for a few hours. 

Before that I had been up for almost 24 and was wiped out. Tramadol really helps.


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

I've been on birth control (Mircette) for about 13 years now, and last summer I decided I didn't need it any longer (hubs is fixed). Oh holy crap, what a mistake! After about two or three months I had THE WORST cramping I had ever had in my life, sick as a dog, emotions and moods running rampant, hot flashes, night sweats, crying jags, furious for no reason - yeah, I was a mess. Got back on the bc pills, and no more problems. I know hormones aren't for everyone, but I am one that obviously cannot function without them. And I have to have the "real" version ($50/mo), generics just don't work as well.

Did I mention I'm 51 and all of that was the peri/pre menopausal symptoms? GAH!


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I guess I'm lucky in that I've never had to deal with the mood swings or other hormonal symptoms ... just the pain.

I get a little absent-minded when the pain is really bad, because it's distracting, but other than that, I'm not too bad, I don't think. (DBF might have a different opinion on that subject.) ound:


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Too funny ... he just read that post over my shoulder, kissed me on the nose and said, "You're adorably whiny."

OK, so the truth is out ... :ashamed:


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Willow girl bends and doesn't break, but man, you should hear her whine.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

2horses said:


> I've been on birth control (Mircette) for about 13 years now, and last summer I decided I didn't need it any longer (hubs is fixed). Oh holy crap, what a mistake! After about two or three months I had THE WORST cramping I had ever had in my life, sick as a dog, emotions and moods running rampant, hot flashes, night sweats, crying jags, furious for no reason - yeah, I was a mess. Got back on the bc pills, and no more problems. I know hormones aren't for everyone, but I am one that obviously cannot function without them. And I have to have the "real" version ($50/mo), generics just don't work as well.
> 
> Did I mention I'm 51 and all of that was the peri/pre menopausal symptoms? GAH!


 Ditto on the symptoms when going off mircette (on Junel, the generic right now) but my biggest issue without it are the hormonal migraines. Horrid!


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> Willow girl bends and doesn't break, but man, you should hear her whine.


I can whine with the best of 'em! ound: ound: ound:


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Melissa said:


> _Vicodin is perscribed for mild to severe pain often after a surgery, but sometimes for long-term use. Vicodin is produced by Knoll Labratories and comes in three varieties. Vicodin (5 mg hydrocodone, 500 mg acetaminophen), Vicodin ES (7.5/750), Vicodin HP (10/660). There is also many generic variants of Vicodin._


Well, I guess this proves that I'm CLUELESS about prescription meds...it appears I have bottles and bottles of Vicodin (hydrocodone/acetaminophen), all prescribed by my dentist. They make me nauseated, but they'll knock out pain in VERY short order, so I've been stockpiling them for emergencies.


----------



## Freya (Dec 3, 2005)

FYI... some docs will insert an IUD while you are on your period since the cervix is open. The Mayo Clinic recommends it.

Helps with the pain.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Yes, that's how it was always done when I got them in the past ... this time, I was told, "That doesn't matter, we can insert it whenever." Except ... the doc couldn't. Grrrr! :hammer:


----------

